# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Антивирус Gryzzly

## nickcentr

Ребят,тут новый антивирус подъехал,Grizzly.Кто то сталкивался ?Что скажете??? :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Так себе. Он использует технологии от Nano Antivirus.

----------

